#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  twijfels over mijn huwelijk

## sienja

Ik ben een marokkaanse meisje van 22jaar getrouwd met iemand waarvan ik dacht gelukkig mee te worden. Ik ben altijd op mijn hoede geweest en bang voor roddels geweest.Ik heb een knipperlicht relatie gehad met een marokkanse jongen en uit eindelijk zijn we getrouwd, maar helaas weet ik niet of ik bij hem wil blijven omdat hij er bijna nooit is en ik me gewoon niet meer goed voel. toen we nog een relatie met elkaar hadden was ik bereid om er alles aan te doen om hem niet kwijt te raken maar nu we getrouwd zijn kan het mij niets meer schelen ik huil constant omdat ik spijt heb dat ik getrouwd ben met hem. ik vraag me telkens af of dit mijn lot is of heb ik het met mijn eigen handen gedaan.ik weet dat je als gescheiden vrouw bij de marokkanen bijna geen leven hebt. Graag jullie mening

----------


## Mohaa

> _Geplaatst door sienja_ 
> *Ik ben een marokkaanse meisje van 22jaar getrouwd met iemand waarvan ik dacht gelukkig mee te worden. Ik ben altijd op mijn hoede geweest en bang voor roddels geweest.Ik heb een knipperlicht relatie gehad met een marokkanse jongen en uit eindelijk zijn we getrouwd, maar helaas weet ik niet of ik bij hem wil blijven omdat hij er bijna nooit is en ik me gewoon niet meer goed voel. toen we nog een relatie met elkaar hadden was ik bereid om er alles aan te doen om hem niet kwijt te raken maar nu we getrouwd zijn kan het mij niets meer schelen ik huil constant omdat ik spijt heb dat ik getrouwd ben met hem. ik vraag me telkens af of dit mijn lot is of heb ik het met mijn eigen handen gedaan.ik weet dat je als gescheiden vrouw bij de marokkanen bijna geen leven hebt. Graag jullie mening*



Hoe lang ben je nu getrouwd? En denk je dat ie vreemd gaat omdat ie haast nooit thuis is? 

p.s. 
De wereld bestaat uit meer dan Marokkanen... ook voor een gescheiden Marokkaanse vrouw

----------


## Fykria

Salaam Sienja,

Om te beginnen is het helemaal niet waar dat je als marokkaanse vrouw die gescheiden is geen leven niet meer hebt. Mijn zus is een goede voorbeeld om het tegendeel te bewijzen. Ze is nu vele gelukkiger dan bij haar ex man. Maar wil je die stap wel eigenlijk zetten. Je moet wel goed nadenken voor je dit doet. Ik weet dat dit een wat persoonlijke vragen zijn maar houd je nog van je man,wil je nog voor je huwelijk vechten en wat is de oorzaak dat je man zo vaak er niet is. Je moet weten dat elke relatie een dip soms heeft. Ik hou ontzettend veel van mijn man. Maar ik ga rechtuit zeggen dat het niet alijd rozengeur en mannenschijnen is. En dat is ook goed want je leert vechten voor elkaar. Misschien moet je wat extra romantiek in jullie leven brengen of samen iets leuks gaan doen. Maar als je alle onzekerheden en twijfels weg wilt dan is er maar een oplossing en dat is praten en nog eens praten. Scheiden is niet haraam maar is wel de laatste oplossing die moet nemen. En meisje denk niet aan wat de mensen denken,denk je dat ze zelf zo gelukkig zijn. Zolang dat jij dat maar bent.

Veel sterkte  :Wink:

----------


## sienja

om te beginnen bedankt dat jullie hebben gereageerd.
mijn man gaat niet vreemd dat durf ik wel hard op te zeggen alleen hij is niet iemand die graag thuis hij s avonds wel altijd thuis om 20:00 meestal. ik heb teveel meegemaakt met hem en hij is uit eindelijk ook veranderd alleen had ik voor dat we gingen trouwen meer hoop en was ik bereid om voor hem te gaan terwijl ik dat juist nu moet doen. en ja ik hou nog van hem, soms denk ik had ik maar gewacht en verder gekeken kwam ik mischien een betere iemand tegen.  :gek:

----------


## Fykria

Ah Sienja,

Over zoiets heb je geen controle. Wachten tot dat je iemand had beter hebt gevonden. Je kunt niet ontsnappen aan het geen dat Allah voor jou heeft voorgeschreven. Je kunt nu gewoon proberen het beste van te maken. Het is ook belangrijk dat je in een relatie elkaar een beetje ruimte geeft omdat ieder de kans moet krijgen om zijn ding te doen. Je moet ook zien hoe is die persoon verandert postief/negatief. Jullie hebben elkaar veel doorgemaakt zeg je. Als jullie geen sterke koppel waren nu zeker niet samen.

----------


## Ras el hanoud

Salaam sienja,

In een goede relatie komt het van twee kanten. Jullie moeten er dus samen aan werken, dat samen er aan werken doe je ondermeer door ook je gevoelens aan elkaar te uiten. Pas als je dat doet dan kan je er aan gaan werken. Als hij er geen tijd voor wilt maken of als hij niets wilt vertellen dan houd het op.

Ik heb ook het een en ander meegemaakt, verloving beindigd, veel te snel weer getrouwd en daarna weer heel snel gescheiden. Met beide heb ik heel veel meegemaakt en van beide vrouwen heb ik gehouden, alleen zij niet van mij. Het was een richtings verkeer en ik kreeg niets terug. Het heeft mij werkelijk gesloopt, elke keer weer een jaar om bij te komen. De beslissingen toen om te stoppen met de relatie waren zwaar maar ik moest wel, ik ging er onder aan door en er was geen hoop dat het goed zou komen. Je moet er namelijk allebei aan willen werken.

Geef bij je man aan dat je ergens mee zit, probeer er over te praten. Misschien zit hij met precies hetzelfde probleem en is hij dolgelukkig dat hij ook kan praten. Zit hij er ook mee en is hij daarom zo weinig thuis? En als hij niet wilt praten dan kan je altijd de volgende stap overwegen, aangeven dat het zo niet gaat.

Als laatste. Scheiden doe je pas als het echt niet meer gaat, als je echt van alles hebt geprobeerd. Dus als je het doet dan is het absoluut geen schande. En de mannen die vrouwen verwerpen omdat ze ooit eens gescheiden zijn zijn jou niet waard. Denk aan je eigen waarde!

----------


## sienja

bedankt voor jullie reactie jullie hebben allebei gelijk en Fykria je zei dat dit allemaal geschreven en dat geloofde ik vroeger ook maar nu ben ik bang dat ik daar zelf voor heb gekozen omdat ik een beetje wist waar ik aan toe was. voordat ik met hem trouwde was ik blind en kon niet helder na denken en om eerlijk te zijn heb ik het zo slecht nog niet behalve dat ik twijfel over hem en over mijn toekomst ik wou dat ik net als de meeste marokkaanse vrouwen kon denken en geduldig zou zijn.
mischien ben ik graag bij hem. wat betreft Ras elhanoud je hebt gelijk je moet allebei aan je relatie werken alleen je moet weten dat jij het als jongen makkelijk hebt dan een vrouw. voordat een vrouw een beslissing neemt moet ze duizend keer na denken. maar ik hoop dat je diegene vind die jou wonden zal doen genezen.

----------


## Fykria

Aan Sienja,

H meid dat was graag gedaan. Ja Ras Elhanoud heeft gelijk. Niet alle moeite moet van een persoon komen. Maar je moet jij en je man moeten allebei er aan werken als jullie nog van dit huwelijk willen. En je moet weten dat Sienja niet alle marokkaanse vrouwen zo geduldig zijn. Misschien wel want geduld beloont zeggen ze. Maar ik denk dat grotendeels van deze vrouwen ook ongelukkig zijn. Denk er goed over na. En wat ik je weer herhaal is praten met je man.

----------


## najat84

hoi ik ben ook een meisje dat priecies in de zelfde situatie als jou zit.
ik weet hoe het voelt, maar we kunnen niet voor altijd zo blijven leven.
ik ben van plan om te scheiden en mijn lven weer opniew beginnen.
en laat de mensen dan maar praten. praten doen ze toch wat je ook doet. liefs...

----------


## sienja

ik ben blij dat ik anderen de mening kan horen want geloof me als ik mezelf zie dan denk ik dat ik de enige ben met zo een probleem, najat ben je niet bang voor de gevolgen en hou je niet van jou man? want ik ben namelijk heel bang voor de gevolgen. ik hou van mijn man maar en niet bereid om zo te blijven leven ik wil dat hij veranderd maar weet niet hoe.

----------


## [email protected]

Naar mijn mening kun je het beste eerst met je man hierover praten. Vertel hem wat je dwars zit, probeer je gevoelens te beschrijven, en vraag hem hoe hij erover denkt. Als je dat hebt gedaan dan lijkt het me verstandig om er een periode overheen te laten gaan, om vervolgens te kijken wat de situatie dan is. Indien deze nog steeds hetzelfde is of zelfs verergert is, dan doe je er denk ik goed aan om met je man te praten over een oplossing, eentje waar jullie dan wel 1 van jullie zich het best bij kan voelen.

Moge Allaah de Sublieme ons leiden.

----------


## Karin.N

Ik raad je aan om met je man te praten. Vraag hem wat hij van jullie leven samen verwacht. Spreek ook uit wat je zelf verwacht van jullie huwelijk. Zelf ben ik al heel wat jaren getrouwd. Mijn ervaring is, dat je een huwelijk goed houdt door elkaar te respecteren, veel samen te praten en samen dingen te doen. Lieve dingen voor elkaar te doen. Maar wanneer dit er niet is kun je soms inderdaad beter gaan scheiden. 
Hoe moeilijk en pijnlijk dat ook is. En trek je niets aan van wat anderen zeggen. Mensen zullen altijd wat over anderen te vertellen hebben, maar ze doen dit vooral, zodat ze zelf niet het onderwerp zijn.

----------


## selma15

lieve sienja,

als ik jou was zou ik gewoon met mijn man hierover praten.
Ik zou nergens bang voor zij en recht in zijn gezicht zeggen wat ik vind.
Suc6
selma

----------


## kadditeb

lieve sienja

Ik vind jouw probleem wel verveeld voor je.
Ik heb zelf negen maanden een vriend, ik hou inmiddels van hem.
En zijn van plan te gaan trouwen.
Alleen ben ik bang dat ik straks het zelfde probleem zou hebben als jij nu.
Hij is vaak met vrienden en is bijna nooit thuis.
Begin dat ik hem had leren kennen hadden we het over gehad.
Hij zei dat hij zou veranderen.

Heb jij het met hem daar over had voor je met hem trouwende, en had hij het jou ook belooft.

----------


## Hakim.B

Dag Meisje.

Mijn moeder heeft mij altijd geleerd, luister naar je hart. Wat ik erg vind is dat je bij een scheiding denkt aan de andere Marokkanen. Zij maken je nu niet gelukkig. Dus wat andere Marokkanen vinden is wel het laatste waar je aan moet denken. Denk nu eerst maar eens aan je zelf. Als je nog denkt je relatie te kunnen redden, praat er eens met je man over.

Mocht je denken dat er geen toekomst voor jullie beiden bestaat. Maak een keuze en vecht altijd voor je zelf. Dat doet niemand anders voor je.

Succes!

----------


## sienja

hai kadditeb bedankt voor je reactie.
het klinkt misschien hard wat ik nu ga zeggen maar bij mij was het toen het zelfde probleem toen we een relatie hadden en ja hoor hij beloofde mij te veranderen maar geloof mij als tijdens jullie relatie niet veranderd dan moet je van mij aan nemen dat hij ook echt zo blijft
iedereen is anders natuurlijk en ik hoop niet dat jij beland in wat ik ben beland

----------


## Fykria

Dit komt me zo bekend voor. Bij mijn zus was het ook zo. In hun relatie voor hun huwelijk ging het ook niet van een leien dakje. Hij maakte ook altijd loze beloftes. Zoals van werk veranderen en van levenswijze. Maar hij veranderde helemaal niet. Hij werd alleen maar erger. Maar je zegt dat iedereen anders is. Wel ik hoop het voor u van harte. De huwelijk van mijn zus heeft 5 jaar geduurd en het is nu aan zijn einde gekomen. Alleen is er nog de scheiding. Wat ook niet helemaal makkelijk is. Ergens is ze kwaad op haar eigen omdat ze wist hoe die persoon is en toch is ze ermee doorgegaan.

----------


## sienja

hai fykria?,
is je zus uit eindelijk weer van Nederland hertrouwd of Marokko

----------


## sweetylady007

meid als jij echt niet gelukkig bij je man bent 
en er samen met hem niet uit komt 
en ook echt van hem wilt schijden 
dan is het helemaal geen schanden 
in marokko hebben ze dat ,dat een vrouw geen leven heeft 
hier in NL heeft een vrouw net zo veel recht als een man 

als jij er klaar voor staat om echt voor je zelf te zorgen en 
om alleen te wonen dan ................
maar ik raad je aan denk eerst goed na 
en geen rare dingen doen 
want een vrouw die getrouwd is word toch meestal meer gerepsecteerd dan dat ze er alleen voor staat

en nog maals geen gekke dingen doen

----------


## sienja

natuurlijk hou ik van hem alleen heb ik niets aan hem en we zijn niet eens een jaar getrouwd ik ben niet gelukkig zo al hou ik van hem

----------


## Mohaa

> _Geplaatst door sienja_ 
> *natuurlijk hou ik van hem alleen heb ik niets aan hem en we zijn niet eens een jaar getrouwd ik ben niet gelukkig zo al hou ik van hem*




Heb je al actie ondernomen?Heb je al gepraat met degene met wie je getrouwd ben? t schiet anders niet op he, je beklag op internet droppen en dan verder gaan met je ongelukkig leventje.

----------


## Fykria

Nee Sienja,


Mijn zus is nog niet hertrouwd omdat haar scheiding nog niet rond is. En op dit moment heeft ze ook er geen behoefte aan. Maar ze heeft wel kandidaten het is niet dat ze afgeschreven is of zo.



aan Moha,

Ik twijfel niet dat je het goede voorhebt met Sienja. Maar als ze nu eens de raad van de andere mensen vraagt is geen zonde. Stel dat jij met iets dwars zit ga jij dan niet de raad vragen die de hele stiuatie een beetje objectiever kan zien dan jij.Nou wat zij ermee gaat doen dat zijn haar zaken. Maar je hoeft niet zo grof te doen

----------


## sienja

bedankt fykria,je hebt gelijk het helpt om via internet de meningen van anderen te horen want in je omgeving liegt toch bijna iedereen je hoort ze allemaal zeggen dat ze de gelukkigste vrouw op aarde zijn en buiten zie je hunnen mannen met anderen vrouwen en dat maakt mij gek waarom kunnen we onze problemen niet bespreekbaar maken. en mo ik doe er wel wat aan alleen helpt het niet want ik klaag niet alleen op internet maar ook constant tegen zijn kop in de hoop dat hij zal veranderen.
en geloof mij het is niet 1 twee drie opgelost alles heeft tijd nodig en als ik niet van hem hield dan was het makkelijker voor mij om een er een punt achter te zetten. ik ben voorlopig bij hem omdat ik hoop dat hij zal veranderen  :traan1:

----------


## kadditeb

Jij ook bedankt voor je reactie sienja.

Ik heb het met hem over gehad, hij zou veranderen maar het is in ieder geval nog niet veranderd.

Ik dacht eerst dat het komt omdat hij nu alleen woont en geen zin heeft om alleen thuis te blijven.
Dat is ook de reden wat hij aan gaf.
Ik hoop niet dat hij zo blijft.

Hoe zou ik anders er achter moeten komen, dat hij inderdaad gaat veranderen.
Want ik hou nu van hem, en wil hem zeker niet kwijt.

----------


## sienja

lieve kadditeb,

alleen jij kan dat weten en je moet weten dat niet iedere man het zelfde is misschien heb jij meer geluk, ik weet dat als je van iemand houd alles voor hem wil doen maar besef wel dat dat ook gevolgen kan hebben, voor dat ik trouwde telde hij alleen het was mijn eerste ik dacht alleen aan hem en alles het uit was en er kwamen jongens op me af dan weiger ik ze en deed geen moeite om hun te leren kennen, daar heb ik best wel spijt van en dat zeg ik ook tegen hem ik moest verder kijken. ik ken meiden die twintig duizend mannen hebben gehad en het uit eindelijk getroffen hebben het is gewoon je lot.

----------


## Hakim.B

Hoi,

Ik heb waarschijnlijk het minst recht van spreken. Want je hebt gelijk als jongen zijnde heb je het wat makkelijker dan meisje zijnde. Tevens heb ik nog nooit een relatie gehad met een marokaans meisje. Maar van alle reacties tot nu toe denk ik dat je het beste met je man kan praten. En indien hij niet veranderd zal je toch een beslissing moeten nemen. Je bent nog erg jong en hebt nog je hele leven voor je. Wat is er mooier dan echt gelukkig zijn met je partner. Natuurlijk zal het niet altijd perfect zijn, maar ongelukkig zijn zou voor mij nooit een optie kunnen zijn. Volgens mij ben je een beetje te lief. Leg hem uit wat er speelt en probeer altijd het doel wat je probeert te bereiken niet uit het oog te verliezen. Anders krijg je halve beloftes waar je niets aan hebt. 

Kom maar op met die Girlpower!

----------


## Fykria

aan sienja: dat was graag gedaan meid  :blij:   :duim:  voor hakim B
je moeder mag trots zijn op zoon zoals jij.

----------


## sienja

aan hakim B. je hebt gelijk wie weet gebeurd er nog een wonder ze zeggen dat wonderen bestaan dus ik wacht af op het goeie moment. wat voor mij geschreven is is al geschreven

----------


## tanzawia84

> _Geplaatst door sienja_ 
> *natuurlijk hou ik van hem alleen heb ik niets aan hem en we zijn niet eens een jaar getrouwd ik ben niet gelukkig zo al hou ik van hem*


Lieve schat, als je van iemand houd (en houden van is niet niks..) dan zul je alles op alles zetten om bij hem te blijven en alles te verbeteren.. Ga goed met hem praten, maak het lekker gezellig met z'n tweetjes, ga af en toe samen wat leuks doen en dan zal ht insha'llah beter gaan  :knipoog:

----------


## haloumaatje

assalaam oegtie

Ik snap wat je door maakt,ik ben nu zelf gescheiden en ik ga er aan kapot,want voel me niks meer waard,durf het ook niemand te zeggen.Je wordt met andere aangekeken,ik denk nu bij me zlef zal ik ooit nog trouwen.ik probeer nu me leventje weer opte pakken met me kindje.ik wens je het allerbeste wat voor keuze je ook maakt .liefts halouma

----------


## sienja

Essalaam,
ik vind het heel erg wat je op dit moment doormaakt, inchallah komt het goed met jou en je kindje. dit is misschien een persoonlijke vraag maar hou je nog van je man en wat was de reden dat je weg bent gegaan, heb je spijt van de keuze die je hebt gemaakt. als daar geen antwoordt op kan geven dan begrijp ik het.
sterkte,

----------


## ZnaSSeN_PantheR

> _Geplaatst door sienja_ 
> *ik ben blij dat ik anderen de mening kan horen want geloof me als ik mezelf zie dan denk ik dat ik de enige ben met zo een probleem, najat ben je niet bang voor de gevolgen en hou je niet van jou man? want ik ben namelijk heel bang voor de gevolgen. ik hou van mijn man maar en niet bereid om zo te blijven leven ik wil dat hij veranderd maar weet niet hoe.*


Je zegt het zelf al. Je wilt dat hij verandert! En daar ga je al fout. Je moet mensen nooit veranderen. Jij bent jezelf en hij ook. Jij hebt gewoon een karakterkloof met je man. Je weet heel goed wat je moet doen, maar daar heb je lef voor nodig. Maar het zij zo, want jij bent de enige die jezelf weer gelukkig kan maken.

----------


## ZnaSSeN_PantheR

> _Geplaatst door tanzawia84_ 
> *Lieve schat, als je van iemand houd (en houden van is niet niks..) dan zul je alles op alles zetten om bij hem te blijven en alles te verbeteren.. Ga goed met hem praten, maak het lekker gezellig met z'n tweetjes, ga af en toe samen wat leuks doen en dan zal ht insha'llah beter gaan *


ben je gek ofzo? het is geven en nemen in een relatie. als zij niet iets terug krijgt dan moet ze echt niet alles voor die partner doen.

----------


## haloumaatje

assalaam lieve zus
De reden van me scheiding was papieren ,na drie jaar was hij het wachten zat .toen wou hij scheiden.ik kon maar geen papieren maken 
hij si dus ook nooit naar ned gekomen.toen zijn we gaan scheiden .

en of ik spijt heb ja dat heb ik zeker,was ik maar nooit met hem getrouwd,dan was ik nu nog maagd.

----------


## sienja

lieve haloumaatje,
bedankt voor je antwoord op mijn vragen, geef de hoop nog niet op wie weet kom je inchallah een goeie man tegen. ik leef met je mee maar gelukkig wonen we in Nederland dan is het een stuk makkelijker dan voor die vrouwen in Marokko.


voor Znassen panter, 
het is makkelijker gezegt dan gedaan en het heeft niets met lef te maken maar juist met het denken aan je familie en de gevolgen wat voor pijn ik mijn ouders doe.

----------


## beachboy

Wat ik uit ervaring weet dat je mensen niet kan veranderen.Altijd de eeuwige smoes: ik beloof je ik zal veranderen....FORGET IT

Kinderen kan je nog sturen,maar mannen(zeker marokaanse)is niet mogelijk.

Kies voor je zelf,en wat de omgeving denkt is misschien niet al te positief,maar daar zal je overheen moeten stappen.

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte.

Moge Allah je helpen

----------

